# Dumb Question of the Day



## tiretread (Sep 28, 2015)

I recently purchased a 1966 YS 389 block. I want to eventually purchase a tri-power setup for it. Since it did not originally come with the tri-power setup, I just want to make sure this is feasible before I start collecting parts up. 

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

All the Pontiac BLOCKS are externally similar (_the cast-in engine mounts are different on some models_). There are two versions of Pontiac HEADS: those with the run-of-the-mill "D" shape exhaust ports and those high-performance versions with the "O" shaped exhaust ports.

As long as your INTAKE MANIFOLD matches up with your HEADS you're okay. So, YES, there shouldn't be an issue putting a tri-power INTAKE on your engine.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The only dumb question is the one not asked. :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Tiretread, there is NO difference between a '66 YS block and heads and a '66 WS block or YR tripower block and heads, except for the tripower intake bolted to them. Direct, factory fit, and guaranteed to make the car scream. Go for it! A '66 tripower unit will bolt onto any '65-'81 Pontiac engine except the 301.


----------



## tiretread (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks guys! I thought so but i've been accused of being a cut first, measure later, kind of guy and didn't want to go down the road with this build.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

the YS block just has the 4bbl. camshaft, that you will replace with an 068 or a different grind.


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

What about those with the newer style 11 bolt timing cover without the dimple? Anybody running one of those with a tripower?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You would need to modify the T-stat housing for clearance.


----------

